# What breed bantam??



## rooster423 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got these bantams from tsc and Idk what breed or sex they are. Can anyone help??


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I love that first one, what a hairdo.


----------



## rooster423 (Feb 6, 2014)

I know it lol, thats the wifes favorite one, thats her baby


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

rooster423 said:


> I know it lol, thats the wifes favorite one, thats her baby


 I bet she has made that one her favorite. I would say the ones with the bigger combs are the cockerels, but what breeds I do not know. I am finally getting into Bantams myself this year, so can't wait to see what all that I get out of the eggs.

This might help:
1) cant see comb do to hair doo, but maybe a cockerel
2) pullet
3) Cockerel
4) pullet
5) Cockerel
6) pullet
7) pullet

Oh and the doo makes me think of the bride of Frankenstein hair doo.


----------



## rooster423 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, I had been keeping heavy egg layers but this year I decided bantams would be something fun around the house. I enjoy em already but thing is with tsc it just said assortment of popular breed bantams. I have a cackle catalog but right now I cant find a single one in there


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

rooster423 said:


> Thank you, I had been keeping heavy egg layers but this year I decided bantams would be something fun around the house. I enjoy em already but thing is with tsc it just said assortment of popular breed bantams. I have a cackle catalog but right now I cant find a single one in there


Have you tried their website??? Or even Murry Mcmurry website? I check there sometimes to see different breeds as well. they have videos of the tiny babies though, yours are a bit bigger then that now.


----------

